# Opinión escuelas para cursar MBA



## Wifli (4 Oct 2012)

Buenas foreros/as, espero que esté bien colocado este nuevo tema, ya que estoy perdiendo la virginidad en este foro ahora mismo

La cuestión es que estoy mirando escuelas para realizar un postgrado MBA eb formato online y las opiniones que veo por internet son de los más variadas y no me ayudan mucho...

Los Master MBA online(ya que no puedo ir a clase por horario de trabajo) que estoy barajando para hacer sonLas escuelas que estoy mirando son:

-Bureau Veritas
-IEP (Institiuto Europeo de Postgrado y la CEU.
-EEN (Escuela Europea de Negocio)
-ESEUNE
-OBS (online Business School)

Se que hay otros mucho mejores, pero se me van de precio...

¿Hay alguien por aquí que pueda asesorarme?

Muchísimas gracias!!!:Aplauso:


----------



## nyc99 (4 Oct 2012)

Yo ande un tiempo como mirando y queriendo hacerlo online, por tema compatibilidades horarias y precio.

Sigo sin hacerlo, ya que creo que es mucho mejor si se puede hacer presencial, ya que aparte de los conocimientos....de lo que mas podrás sacar será de los contactos que puedas hacer.


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (4 Oct 2012)

Yo realicé el MBA Part Time de ESADE en el 2005 y no lo recomiendo mucho. Hay demasiada gente con MBA y muy pocas ofertas de trabajo, por lo tanto es complicado que te sirva para mejorar laboralmente. Practicamente de mi promoción nadie mejoró laboralmente.

Además en cuestión de contactos, vas a realizarlos con gente de tu mismo nivel con lo cuál no te aporta nada.


----------



## nyc99 (4 Oct 2012)

Martillo de Herejes dijo:


> Yo realicé el MBA Part Time de ESADE en el 2005 y no lo recomiendo mucho. Hay demasiada gente con MBA y muy pocas ofertas de trabajo, por lo tanto es complicado que te sirva para mejorar laboralmente. Practicamente de mi promoción nadie mejoró laboralmente.




uff y eso que hiciste el de ESADE uno de los mejores y también de los mas caros.


----------



## Wifli (4 Oct 2012)

Muchas gracias por responder jefes!

Soy consciente que hacerlo presencial es mucho mejor que uno online, por temas de contactos y así, pero no puedo, a no ser que sean viernes a la tarde y sábados a la mañana....

Considero que es un master importante, y al tener un perfil técnico me va a venirmuy bien esa visión, he leído y estudiado algo de dirección de empresas pero nada a tan alto nivel como este master. 

Pero claro, como en todo, entra el puto oro verde y los demás se me van de presupuesto....

¿Alguien tiene referencias de alguno de estos?

Thankss!!!


----------



## Wifli (4 Oct 2012)

¿¿¿ Ningún forero/a a cursado algún master en estas escuelas o tiene experiencia en otros para que pueda asesorarme a mí o a cualquier otroo ???


----------



## energia01 (4 Oct 2012)

Te puedo hablar desde mi experiencia, me gaste 10.000€ en un master y no me ha servido para nada!! Me hice unos cursos de lo mio y me puse como autónoma. 

De donde no hay, no vas a sacar!! Mírate un master en cef es económico y bien valorado, algunos de los que lo dan son inspectores de hacienda y es bueno relacionarse con ellos.


----------



## guajiro (4 Oct 2012)

No hagas ninguno de esos.

Personalmente ese tipo de masters de escuelas que no conocen ni a la vuelta de la esquina creo que unicamente pueden ser utiles para alguien con un buen puesto, buena experiencia, pero que el o su empresa quiera tener un "MBA" barato y rapido para poner junto a su nombre... es decir, gente que no lo necesita para nada.


----------



## IgnatiusJReilly (4 Oct 2012)

Échale un ojo a esto que acaba de salir hoy:

Declogo para elegir el mejor mster,Empleo, expansion.com

y busca opiniones en paginas como:

Buscador de masters, cursos y postgrados - Becas - Todo en masters y cursos - Masters a distancia, Masters en Espaa, masters Madrid, masters Barcelona

o

Cursos, Cursos Online y a Distancia - emagister.com

En general, Google es tu amigo.


----------



## Medioborrego (4 Oct 2012)

pues a tenor de las noticias en los periodicos , ciertos MBAS han sacado ordas de chorizos

da la impresion que el temario mas importante es :

1º optimiza tus ratios / lease no se debe pagar a proveedores
2º optimiza tu eficacia / eficiencia ..... aniquila media plantilla
3º finanzas , como defraudar a mansalva 

4 y muy importante tus compis mba a hacer barbacoas y cenitas y el primero que pille enchufa a todos

dicho estoo un curso normalillo de esos on line o correspondencia te dan la misma etiqueta de anis del mono o master plaster del universo experienced extended senior ( que se pronuncia amijos " siiiniiiiorrrr" in de jalllllll


----------



## Brincalindes (4 Oct 2012)

um, veamos:

Yo soy bastante antimasters, en general. Creo que un Master "puede" ser adecuado si:

1.- No tienes ninguna experiencia profesional.
2.- Tienes la pasta, y además te sobra.
3.- Tienes o te sobra tiempo.
4.- Quieres introducirte en un área de conocimiento ajena a tu formación universitaria.

En otro caso, el esfuerzo, el dinero que gastarás y la cantidad de tiempo que invertirás te aportará poco o nada en tu carrera profesional.

Yo, en su momento me hice la misma pregunta, y opté por otro enfoque.
Me ha resultado mucho más práctico, directo y rentable realizar cursos orientados a aspectos concretos que me han permitito hacer un "foco" sobre aspectos de mi perfil que me han aportado ingresos y/o mejoras en mi posición profesional/laboral directamente.

Por ejemplo, mirando la oferta de Bureau, observas que tienen tanto Masters como cursos especializados. Yo siempre he optado por ese tipo de cursos.... y siempre directamente relacionados con mi actividad o proyección a corto o medio plazo.

Obviamente, las escuelas master (on-line o no) siempre te venden "la burra", es su negocio, pero salvo que quieras ampliar tus conocimientos, no es fácil que el master, por sí mismo, haga que te crezcan billetes de 50 euros en los bolsillos.

Si decides hacer alguno, mejor que un consejo de alguien, te diría que analices "en profundidad" los contenidos del curso, con mucha profundidad, e investigues los CV de los profesores, también en profundidad, al fin y al cabo, lo único que sacarás, a corto/medio plazo es CONOCIMIENTOS y APRENDIZAJE....

Espero te sirva de ayuda

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Wifli (5 Oct 2012)

Antes de nada muchísimas gracias foreras/os por vuestras opiniones,

os he contado un poco en la tesitura que me encuentro, soy ingeniero, con curro estable y llevo casi tres años de experiencia (TOCO MADERA....) y mi idea es hacer este master pk en un futuro no muy lejano es donde me gustaría estar, en puestos directivos (puede sonar a fantasmada, pero son mis aspiraciones). Evidentemente la pasta no me sobra, así que por eso he sacado este tema, por si alguno había tenido experiencias con algún master de estos...

Muchas gracias por todo jefes y jefas!!

Estaré atento ante más comentarios


----------



## Wifli (10 Oct 2012)

Estoy casi decidido por cursar el Goblal MBA de la OBS(Universidad de Barcelona)...¿alguien puede decirme algo de esta escuela Online Business School?? experiencias propias, de conocidos..de oídas...


----------



## infliximan (28 Ago 2013)

¿Hiciste el MBA en OBS? ¿Que tal fue?


----------



## jamoriart (2 Sep 2016)

*OBS horrible*

Yo lo hice en OBS.
Sinceramente es lo peor que he hecho en mi vida. He tirado a la basura más de 4.000€.

Un máster que hecho con retales, una recopilación de enlaces de toda procedencia sobre los temas, sin cohesión y sin mucha coherencia donde el propio máster está "sin hacer", puesto que son los alumnos los que lo van construyendo mediante los debates semanales, donde son obligados a participar exponiendo sus "ideas y opiniones" sobre temas que desconocen y que resulta en un montón de horas de lecturas de muy bajo rendimiento...

Cuando tienes dudas o quejas tardan semanas en contestar (si contestan, que en ocasiones ni siquiera eso). No dan facilidades y no son flexibles.

Si te gusta el método genial, si no, te recomiendan que lo abandones, que aceptes que has perdido tu dinero y que no les des muchos más problemas.
Sinceramente, el peor máster que he visto en toda mi carrera.

Una verdadera lástima.


----------



## Gustavo Woltmann (12 Sep 2016)

Si bien es importante tomar un MBA presencial, también hay que considerar que cada vez son más aceptados los programas virtuales, y asimismo la importancia en la experiencia laboral se ha incrementado, lo que antes no sucedía. Así que antes de tomar un MBA pensando en ascender, te recomiendo que consideres tu experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (16 Sep 2016)

EOI o ESADE. Punto.

EOI = todos los profesores tienen experiencia de haber emprendido ellos.

ESADE = dicen que tiene un buen programa.


----------



## pepejoaki (16 Sep 2016)

El hilo tiene 4 años... supongo que ya se habrá licenciado el forero...


----------



## CObloggers (20 Jul 2017)

Realmente merece la estudiar un master mba ?


----------

